# Did I just destroy the canopy?



## Lead Zeppelin (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello. I'm working on my fourth model which is also my first aircraft and I swear I read somewhere that Super Glue *doesn't* fog clear parts. I'm sure you all know what happened next...




























It fogged so bad that it even fouled the paint around the HUD! Assuming I could even get it off in one piece, there's no way of buffing or polishing this out is there?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hate to tell ya ('cause you already know), but superglue DOES fog clear parts.

I don't know how to fix it, but I know how to prevent it next time - dip the canopy in Pledge Future Floor Polish. It protects any glue from fogging clear parts.


----------



## SfanGoch (May 28, 2011)

John P said:


> Hate to tell ya ('cause you already know), but superglue DOES fog clear parts.
> 
> I don't know how to fix it, but I know how to prevent it next time - dip the canopy in Pledge Future Floor Polish. It protects any glue from fogging clear parts.


You can do as John said and dip it in Future. The fogging will disappear.

Try using methyl chloride to cement canopies. It's water-thin. Using a fine brush, apply it to both mating surfaces; then, holding the part in place, apply the solvent along the seam. Capillary action will cause the solvent to flow along. The parts will be bonded within thirty seconds without any fogging.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

unless you manhandle your models. Elmers white or Aileens tacky white glue offer a decent ly strong bond. The added benefit is you can fill any gaps with this glue and simply blend in with a moist paper towel.

Max Bryant


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

I think Future will also get rid of the fogging. Can't hurt to try.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes if you can brush some Future on the inside the fogging will go away


----------



## Lead Zeppelin (Aug 1, 2011)

djnick66 said:


> Yes if you can brush some Future on the inside the fogging will go away


Perfect. I was going to ask if I had to soak it or just brush it on. Do you just let it dry, or should it be wiped off after a while? Any specific brand or ingredients I should look for in selecting Future?

Thanks for all the help; I feel a lot better knowing it can be fixed! :thumbsup:


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

There is only one Future Floor Polish. Do not wipe it off. Use a very soft brush and enough Future to flow. I would try to pry the clear parts off, otherwise the Future could puddle inside.

Hey, someone else who uses Methylene Chloride. Great stuff.


----------



## Lead Zeppelin (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks guys, looks like it's going to work just fine.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

The best method for coating the canopy is to dip the part in the Future, holding it by the frame with tweezers.
Once dipped allow the excess Future to drip back into the container then place the canopy on its edges on a piece of kitchen towel and cover with an upturned plastic food container to prevent dust settling on it.
Leave it overnight to dry and you're done.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

But,... when it's _already on the model_. Take a pipette or a plastic drinking straw. dip it in the future, put your finger over the other end of the straw and try to drip/apply the future to the canopy. The inside first, and then the outside. move the plane around to spread the future. or, Just brush it on it's self leveling in most cases. put a tupperware bowl over exposed surfaces untill it cures. And If you hate the results, you can remove the future with ammonia based window cleaner.

Steve


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I keep a bottle of Windex handy for just that purpose.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Canopies are my "bête noire "
I still haven't found a way to get them to look like the rest of my build.

Steve


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well if ya want them to look like the rest of the model, camouflage them!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I gotta say, the comments on _this_ board, let alone the other boards, are getting 'kinda snarky.

I like fun comments, and I do try to leave myself open to a joke, but the mood here seems to be changing.

Send me e-mails or PMs if you have something to say to me.

Steve


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, that was definitely meant as a companionly joke, sorry if you read it differently.


----------

